# Burton Cartel, Mission and Malavita - what are their Union equivalents?



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> Looking for comparisons regards flex and stiffness. thanks


Are you talking about Re:Flex? 

Trying to give you an exact comparison would just an educated guess. We don't tear apart competitors bindings, or even put them through the testing facility. We honestly just worry about Union and our progression. 

I've ridden all 3 of these though and had a good time. Flex & overall feel was quite a bit different than Union. They were comfy and rode great. Just a different feel. 

Burton makes incredible stuff. They're #1 for a reason. Snowboarding is lucky to have a good leader. Can you imagine if Atomic or something like that was #1? 

Cheers!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd say this is almost an impossible question to answer definitively, but I can give you my experiences.

I'd say the Cartel/Mission and the Force are very close to each other as far as what you'd expect out of them feeling wise. Stiffer and responsive straight back with not as much lateral flex.

And the Malavita and Atlas are close as far as what you'd expect feeling wise.
Both are plenty responsive straight back, but feel softer laterally.

Ramblings:
It's weird and correct me if I'm wrong. But Union advertises the Atlas as an All Mountain binding, but I find it to be soft enough to do juuuuuust fine in the park. Whereas burton advertises the Malavita as park binding but last year's was firm enough to do juuuuuuust fine all over the mountain.

Where these comparisons start to break down is when you throw in anything using the contact/flite baseplate. This is where, I think, for non-EST bindings, Union has burton beat as far as innovation goes. Their "jib" and "entry level" offerings, to me, offer a little more variety and something quality for every rider.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Are you talking about Re:Flex?
> 
> Trying to give you an exact comparison would just an educated guess. We don't tear apart competitors bindings, or even put them through the testing facility. We honestly just worry about Union and our progression.
> 
> ...


No problem - thanks for the reply, and yes I meant Burton Re-Flex. I have never ridden any Union bindings but interested to explore what you guys have to offer. I just don't have a good sense right now what the flex rating is for each Union binding in the range. I do have a better sense with Burton regards flex with the 3 models mentioned, hence was wondering what Union equivalents would be. For instance, Force seems close to Cartel but what about Contact and Contact Pro etc. I'm looking for something medium to medium-soft for all mountain freestyle.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> I'd say this is almost an impossible question to answer definitively, but I can give you my experiences.
> 
> I'd say the Cartel/Mission and the Force are very close to each other as far as what you'd expect out of them feeling wise. Stiffer and responsive straight back with not as much lateral flex.
> 
> ...


Thanks man - good info. Have you ever ridden the contacts or contact pro? Are these suitable for all mountain freestyle or are they outright park?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Are you talking about Re:Flex?
> 
> Trying to give you an exact comparison would just an educated guess. We don't tear apart competitors bindings, or even put them through the testing facility. We honestly just worry about Union and our progression.
> 
> ...


Do you seriously represent Union? That was the worst answer I've ever read! OP is asking for info about Unions and you tell him how Burton is #1 and how their bindings "were comfy and rode great". You really should hire Phony to replace you!


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Thanks man - good info. Have you ever ridden the contacts or contact pro? Are these suitable for all mountain freestyle or are they outright park?


Rode them both. Contact Pro, for me, was absolutely suitable for all mountain freestyle. 

Contacts, for me, were not but if I were a park rat, would be the best binding ever.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Supra said:


> Do you seriously represent Union? That was the worst answer I've ever read! OP is asking for info about Unions and you tell him how Burton is #1 and how their bindings "were comfy and rode great". You really should hire Phony to replace you!


Uhmmm, okay? 

-Burton is the world's #1 binding supplier. 
-They make great products.

Not sure what your issue is with me saying that.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Rode them both. Contact Pro, for me, was absolutely suitable for all mountain freestyle.
> 
> Contacts, for me, were not but if I were a park rat, would be the best binding ever.


Phony is correct here. It's all about personal preference. 

The Contact & Contact Pro would be directed more towards freestyle/park/jumping/jibbing *if *you wanted to pigeon hole it. Gigi helped design it, and rips the hell out of Alaska on em. Dan Brisse jibs on Atlas' so there you go. 

If you want an overall softer binding, go with the contact family. If you want more power and response, go Atlas family. 

Thanks and Happy Friday!


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> Phony is correct here. It's all about personal preference.
> 
> The Contact & Contact Pro would be directed more towards freestyle/park/jumping/jibbing *if *you wanted to pigeon hole it. Gigi helped design it, and rips the hell out of Alaska on em. Dan Brisse jibs on Atlas' so there you go.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I doubt I'll have the chance to demo so trying to figure out where each binding fits in the scheme of things flex-wise. I appreciate it's also down to personal preference and "feel" and difficult to pigeon hole as a result. But just a broad outline in terms of stiffness and flex across the range is helpful to get me looking in the right place to begin with.

For what it's worth I'll be riding a Yes Great Beauties board and the bindings I'm considering are:

Union - Contact Pro or Atlas
Burton - Cartel or Malavita
Flux - DMCC light

I think something forgiving (but not too forgiving) in terms of highback flex is what I'm after. I'm still fairly new to the sport and would probably benefit from med or med-soft binding as I look to develop my skills etc.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> Thanks for the info. I doubt I'll have the chance to demo so trying to figure out where each binding fits in the scheme of things flex-wise. I appreciate it's also down to personal preference and "feel" and difficult to pigeon hole as a result. But just a broad outline in terms of stiffness and flex across the range is helpful to get me looking in the right place to begin with.
> 
> For what it's worth I'll be riding a Yes Great Beauties board and the bindings I'm considering are:
> 
> ...


Atlas.

I had contact pros on my Great Dudes, and they worked fab, good lateral flex and still responsive straight back, but the Atlas is my favorite binding ever of any that I've tried from any line. It's soft enough or stiff enough to be put on anything. They'll definitely grow with you and can be put on any board you end up buying.

This is senseless talk, but I thought it was just wrong to put burton bindings on a board that was made up of members that burton dropped from the team. Then again, I also believe in rally caps, and put on my hockey equipment one side at a time. Malavitas are rad bindings though.

I've never ridden Flux bindings so I have no comment, people like them though.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

One question you need to ask is: do I want canting? If you do than Burton is your choice.

Really all the bindings are good and will do what you want. You really can't go wrong. Look at your budget, (can't believe I'm saying this) look at the colorways and decide what you like. Don't over think it.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Nothing wrong with looking at colorways....I like my shit to be matchy.

Some of the best advice I learned about playing a musical instrument (guitar) was, get something that's cool to look at, so you'll wanna pick it up and play it.

I think the same thing can go for gear, since most gear will, for the most part, work for you.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

bseracka said:


> One question you need to ask is: do I want canting? If you do than Burton is your choice.
> 
> Really all the bindings are good and will do what you want. You really can't go wrong. Look at your budget, (can't believe I'm saying this) look at the colorways and decide what you like. Don't over think it.


Good point. I've never experienced a binding with canting so not sure if it's a must have or not. Thanks.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

phony_stark said:


> Atlas.
> 
> I had contact pros on my Great Dudes, and they worked fab, good lateral flex and still responsive straight back, but the Atlas is my favorite binding ever of any that I've tried from any line. It's soft enough or stiff enough to be put on anything. They'll definitely grow with you and can be put on any board you end up buying.
> 
> ...


I really need to try and demo the unions and the Burtons somehow. Right now I'd say it's atlas vs. malavitas.

How'd you like the great dudes? I bought my great beauties in a sale during the off season and have yet to ride it. Looking forward to getting on it next month.


----------

